# Special Blowout Pricing on MK6 2.5 Carbonio - Limited Time Only!



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Due to inventory overstock, APR is offering blow out pricing on the MK6 2.5 Carbonio Carbon Fiber Intake System. We have stocked up on these intakes and are passing the savings on to you, only available through Feb. 10th at these incredible savings. This truly is an awesome intake, that performs and looks beautiful. 

Some of the Features:* 

Increased Horsepower and Torque 
Improved Throttle Response 
Improved Fuel Economy 
Enhanced Engine Volumetric Efficiency 
Enhanced Sound of Engine 
Installs in just an Hour (does not require bumper or headlight removal)(does not fit mk6 jetta) 

*Blowout Price: $243 plus free shipping *(thats a savings of over $60) 


Click on the picture to be taken to our site to place your order.


----------



## madbikes (Dec 30, 2010)

You've just made my day . Will order soon and hopefully in time for the AWE exhaust at around the same time too. 

Do you guys sell the filter kit for the secondary air injection (SAI)?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Yep just added it as an option with ordering the intake


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

Stupid question but it's worth a shot. Will that fit a mk5 Jetta 2.5?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

A.k.A Funky Chicken said:


> Stupid question but it's worth a shot. Will that fit a mk5 Jetta 2.5?


 no sorry there is one for the MK5 but its not on sale, however we do offer free shipping


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Grrrr no mkv jetta


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

eatrach said:


> Grrrr no mkv jetta


 We have mk5 jetta carbonio, however the sale price is only for the mk6 2.5 and b8 2.0t due to overstock


----------



## GTA_MK6 (Jun 9, 2010)

Ship to Canada by any chance?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

GTA_MK6 said:


> Ship to Canada by any chance?


 Yes we can. Please email with your info to get a shipping quote.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

back up top


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## madbikes (Dec 30, 2010)

Just ordered it this morning!

Is it just me or my order is still pending?


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey Tom you guys don't have or make one for mk5 2009 model right because of the no maf issue?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

vr6-kamil said:


> Hey Tom you guys don't have or make one for mk5 2009 model right because of the no maf issue?


Yea thats been available for years. You just use the "adapter" that bolts to the airbox(the adapter is the MAF on the pre-'09 cars)

Here is the link:
mk5 Carbonio intake system


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*To the Top!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------

